# Warm feet.



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello.
Has anyone any experience of 'Autosocks' (www.autosocks.co.uk)? Just wondering about buying a couple but thought I'd check here first.
Cheers
John


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Oops. Should be www.autosock.co.uk, apologies.

(*Mod Note*. The URLstill doesn't work, as you followed immediately with a comma, which wrecks the link. (Always worth checking in Preview. :wink: )

I have fixed it for you (I hope   ) >> *Click here* <<)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Crikey, I thought what a great invention for arthritic types. No more bending over and creaking 

These may help:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-558002.html#558002
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-476586.html#476586
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-402646.html#402646

Just a sample - just search MHF.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Socks*

I like my Totes Toasties!

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sock(s)*

I do know that despite Norwegians fitting Winter or Studded winter tyres, these are readily available in Norwegian Service Stations.

I have seen People using them in Norway so I guess they must be useful.

TM


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------

